# Hi there from NoVA



## Native (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello MT community!

Thought I should introduce myself. I recently found these forums and I am very impressed with the courtesy and sharing of opinions and knowledge here. I'm Looking forward to a long stay.

I live in Northern VA and have been training in a combination MA called Hwardo for 9 years. It's very likely you have never heard of it; It's a combination of mostly TMAs such as Karate, Kickboxing, Kung Fu, Tae Kwon Do, Hapkido, Judo, Jujitsu and some weapon forms. Founded by GM H. Y. Kwon. Basically it is a very versatile, aggressive art. But it is very enjoyable and keeps me quick and in shape.

Thanks for creating such a great place!
-Adam


----------



## Steve (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome.  I heard about Hwardo over on Bullshido a few years back.


----------



## Native (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, Steve.

I saw that thread also... not a very good reception there. I don't feel the need to defend what I do so I didn't make a post. 
Though, I did reply to something here that gives an idea as to what we do:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?98674-Class-breakdown&p=1446699#post1446699


----------



## stickarts (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Steve (Dec 7, 2011)

Native said:


> Thanks, Steve.
> 
> I saw that thread also... not a very good reception there. I don't feel the need to defend what I do so I didn't make a post.
> Though, I did reply to something here that gives an idea as to what we do:
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?98674-Class-breakdown&p=1446699#post1446699


That's not the impression I had.  It was contentious, but that's par for the course.  People get defensive, and start calling other people names.  But overall, it seems like a decent school.  Not my cup of tea, but if you're enjoying yourself, more power to you. 

I noticed you said you guys do ground work once a month.  Is that where the judo comes into play?


----------



## Native (Dec 7, 2011)

Steve,

Being that we learn techniques from multiple arts, we rarely make a distinction of where each is derived. We practice throws in most classes, which most or all probably exist in Judo. I believe our ground classes include mostly Jujitsu and wrestling. I do really enjoy those classes and was considering taking some BJJ classes, or something similar.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome to MT!  I think you will enjoy it here.  There is as you no doubt know, a Korean MA section, but it doesn't get as much activity as one might wish.  I looked at the Hwardo site.  Interesting to say the least.  I am a Hapkidoist and have often wondered if a little more emphasis on punching might not be advantageous.  We punch, but at least in the style I learned in we didn't do it as much as kicking.  You mentioned throws, do you do defenses as well?  We have ground defenses in Hapkido, but it isn't until after 1st Dan.

Look forward to your input.


----------



## Native (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome. 



> You mentioned throws, do you do defenses as well?



Defending throws? No, unless you would accept "rolling with the throw and getting up quickly" as a defense. We mainly focus on strikes, though I really do enjoy the Hapkido locks and throws a lot. 

Our website is a very strange piece of marketing. I don't think very much attention has ever gone into marketing as classes are generally full and we get any new students by word of mouth.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Perhaps that is something that comes at a different level.  A few were taught in the Hapkido I learned, between 1st and 2nd Dan.  Those were against a classic lapel grab and hip throw.  I don't know if others are taught after 3rd Dan or not.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome to MartialTalk! Haven't heard of that style! I'll have to look it up.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome, Adam. Sounds like your already enjoying the site, see you around.........


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------

